# 1:32 fire trucks



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I just saw these at Sportsmansguide.com 
Vintage fire trucks, 4 for $60
Look in; Toys and Gifts.


















Too small and too new fo me, but I've had good luck ordering through this company.
John


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a good price. Last year they were selling for $60 each, thru Motormint.com. Motormint also has them at a reduced price. I have them and they look good in my Fire Station. Dennis


----------

